# We also released this fellow Saturday



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

He's a young Black-Crowned Night Heron, he came in about 3 weeks ago with a soft-tissue wound of his right shoulder (probably hit a peice of barbed wire) so he couldn't fly and was nearly starved to death. We got him all healed up and back to normal weight and on our way to release the pelicans we dropped this guy off at Skaggs Island refudge - it is ideal for his ilk, and there were many of his buddies already there.

NAB 

Look at those green legs - they use those green toes as fishing lures under the water to attract fish, he will wiggle those green toes around in the mud and the little fish think they are little green worms, so when they come up for a bite of green worm they end up his lunch.










Looking around his new home.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I love those green legs, cute little guy. I pray he does well.
Great job helping him out.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on his recovery and release.

He is adorable, especially those long green legs and toes!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Congrats on your RELEASE! what a wonderful success! brings a smile to my heart.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for the great picture of the night heron. I've never seen one before. He looks like a good sized bird. How big is he?

Margaret


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

You do really great work! Working with aquatic birds is no easy task and it warms my heart to see the "little guy" in his new home. Every year we transport baby black crown night herons from a local rookery. Most just need a meal and go to a special center for them. Probably the same on you use is the East Bay area of N. California.

Of all the birds I've ever rescued these herons are the most fierce and are like working with a little dinosaur .


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL DONE, Nab!!

Love those green toes!!

I just love all the different species you and GF rehab!!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great rescue and great photo of the release site!


----------

